# One hour block? ROFL



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Seriously, I saw one today a bit earlier. I can't even imagine $18 is worth the time to go to the warehouse, scan and deliver probably 7 to 10 packages (to who knows where in the city), unless it's on your way in the first place. 
But hey what do I know...


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

The crappy late night 2 hour blocks we get in Phoenix are usually 5-10 packages... guessing a 1 hour block might be 1-2 packages?

Thinking about it, the late night shifts generally suck. It usually takes the full 2 hours I am being paid to deliver a handful of packages, mostly due to distance between packages and the fact that they are "difficult" deliveries that earlier drivers didn't want to make. (Keep in mind on a normal 4 hour shift, I can get 60 packages delivered in 2-2.5 hours.)

I wonder if they schedule these shifts so that the warehouse guys can keep THEIR numbers up. Think about it, why else would they pay $10/package to have it delivered? So that THEY don't get dinged by their managers for not getting 100% of the packages delivered. Case in point, I had one last week where 3 of the 7 packages were clearly businesses. Businesses aren't open after 5pm. I brought this up, and they said "try anyway"... ie: if there is a 1% chance this package can be delivered, we need to make it happen. (btw, I did get 2 of the 3 businesses delivered.... one to a neighbor who just happened to show up at the same time as me to get something they left in the store and the other one I found a good hiding spot and a note on the door.)

I even joked with the warehouse guys that the late night shifts are basically cleanup for dumb and lazy drivers, they didn't disagree.

g


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

That explains my very first ever which was a 2 hour block at 6PM. Six packages -- one at a business, one at a school, two at apartments of which one I think had an invalid unit number, and one at a house with a huge yard behind a big locked gate (extremely rare to have anything like that in Vegas where any gates are at least somewhat close to the front door)...don't remember what the last one was heh.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

The other night I had another one for a business. The address was scratched out, and next to it was written the corrected address in pen. Next to that was written "can't find street on GPS."

I pointed this out and they said "try anyway!" So I had to cart this package all night, and bring it right back to the station because the damn street name didn't exist! (I would have fought more, but the warehouse is always on the way home anyway.) Keep in mind, the itinerary was still showing the original/wrong address as well.

So yeah, I think the priority of the warehouse guys is to just get the packages out the door, regardless of the probability of it being delivered. My guess is they would be happiest if you just tossed them all in a dumpster and marked them "left in safe location" because then they don't have to deal with the package again.

btw, similar to your experience, the other packages were one house in the ghetto with absolutely no street addresses visible anywhere, one apartment complex with badly numbered buildings and one apartment complex with no gate code. All 5+ miles between packages.

Late night shifts are losers.

g


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Yes! Another common one is the apartment delivery with no building or apartment number. I hate that, I got one where there was pen writing "no apartment number" I should have left it at the fulfillment center.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Yep....I learned early on the late shifts for us .com guys are simply the "throw backs"! All what I call "problem packages".
So, I don't do those anymore. I pity the guy who had to take the packages I couldn't deliver yesterday. It was taking me almost 10minutes per delivery. Had to make at least 10 calls to customers. Finally gave up.

What I found out is they are REQUIRED to attempt at least 3 deliveries regardless of the issue. Had a package yesterday with 2 undeliverable notice/stickers and I was taking it out on it's 3rd. So, I decided to ask the manager about it. I said if nothing changed it's another return. He nicely and politely told me that they are required to do the 3 attempts and he even apologized. So, off I went. Back it came with the others.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Exactly... the one I had with the bad street name, the manager told me that they were required to try three times before they could send it back.... so basically, I was their "3rd attempt" even though it had a known bad address.

Frustrating.

g


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Got my first three hour shift yesterday which was go backs. About 10 packages. 

The app had me going back and forth, the routing was really awful. It had me leave a complex and go back to it later. 

Most of them appeared to be apartments with confusing numbering. 

Had one that was a phantom address. An apartment with no room number, I write directly on the box when that happens so the next driver has a heads up he should just bring it back to the fulfillment center.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

I looked yesterday (late) and found a 1 bour block available at 8:30pm!

Of course, I had just finished a late 3 hour block a bit before that.... I was almost tempted to go back and see if they would hand me the same 2 packages I brought back from the 3 hour block an hour earlier.  Tempted, but not stupid.

g


----------

